
Ask HN: Bay Area Hack Nights? - horsecaptin
Hey all,
I&#x27;ve been spending my evenings working on a project but lately I&#x27;ve found it difficult to concentrate!<p>It would be great to get together with others working on their projects so we can motivate each other and even have someone to bounce ideas off of.<p>I looked on Meetup.com but was unable to find any upcoming Hack Nights! Do you know of any?
======
tostitos1979
If the Hacker Dojo didn't have all the recent drama and upcoming move going
on, I'd recommend swinging by there. They have a tech event or two every
night. You typically see people hanging around and coding on their project.

Top floor of the red rock cafe in MV is another good spot.

~~~
horsecaptin
Thanks! I guess I've been a bit oblivious to the drama at Hacker Dojo.

